# Norco Fluid / technische Fragen



## Red-Stone (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,

mich würde mal die maximal zulässige Einbaulänge für einen FLUID 1.0 von 2008 interessieren.

Original verbaut ist eine RS Revelation mit 508mm (laut RS-HP)

Danke

Serge


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Serge

Werden wir in Kanada nachfragen. Antwort folgt also in Kürze.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red-Stone (27. Juni 2009)

Hi,
noch nix neues?


----------



## Indian Summer (28. Juni 2009)

Hi Serge

Nein, bis jetzt noch keine News. Haben offenbar viel um die Ohren in Kanada wegen der Produktepräsentation 2010.

Nur soviel: Das Fluid 2008 bringt maximal 143mm Federweg hinten auf die Trails. Verbaut sind Gabeln bis 140mm. Das Fluid LT hingegen mit maximal
158mm ist mit Gabeln bis 160mm ausgestattet. Von der Ausrichtung und
Abstimmung des Fluid her machen 140mm somit durchaus Sinn.

An was für eine Gabel hast Du denn gedacht?

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Red-Stone (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Fritz,

hab's momentan hinten auch auf 143mm, da dies meinem Fahrstil am nächsten kommt. Finde halt nur, dass der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher sein könnte um das Bike bei schnellen Passagen etwas ruhiger zu bekommen.

Wollte an sich nix extremes, da dies einfach nicht zum Rahmen und Bestimmungszweck des Rades passt. Ich liebe die Agilität und Wendigkeit des Fluid 

Also entweder PIKE (518mm) oder maximal eine neue Revelation mit 150mm Federweg (Einbauhöhe +/- 525mm?) Mehr macht einfach keinen Sinn. Wobei ich denke, dass die Pike kein richtiger Fortschritt wäre.

Hab auch schon gedacht, dass ein Fluid LT meinem Fahrstil näher käme, da dies die Agilität des Fluid's mit dem Federweg eines Enduro/Lightfreeriders paart, ohne deren Nachteile komplett zu übernehmen. Ein Six wäre einfach zuviel des Guten, da ich hierfür noch ein SX Trail besitze. 

Gibts das LT eigentlich als Rahmenkit?

mfg

Serge


----------



## derstef (29. Juni 2009)

hi,

ich häng mich mal hier in den fred rein.

mein fluid hat ja einen 200er dämpfer mit 50mm federweg, hat schon jemand probiert stattdessen einen 200er dämpfer mit 57mm hub einzubauen, würd das funktionieren?

lg

stef


----------



## Indian Summer (30. Juni 2009)

Hi derstef, Hi Red-Stone

Also, die Antwort aus Kanada lautet folgendermassen:

 Gabeln mit 140 oder 150mm scheinen ok zu sein. Ihr seid euch sicher bewusst, 
dass das Fluid auch mit einer längeren Gabel nicht zu einem Freerider mutiert, 
sondern als All-Mountain-Bike durchgeht. Wird es so benutzt, ist 
eine 150mm-Gabel in Ordnung.

 Offenbar funzt der längere Dämpfer in den M- und L-Grössen. In den S 
und XS-Grössen berührt der Reifen das Sattelrohr (Sattel, 
Schnellspanner), bevor der maximale Federweg erreicht wird. 
Tipp: Zur Sicherheit einen 200mm-Luftdämpfer (57mm Hub) ohne Luft
montieren und checken, ob der Reifen das Sattelrohr/den Sattel 
tatsächlich nicht berührt.

So, wir hoffen, diese Antworten fallen zu eurer Zufriedenheit aus (sollten
sie eigentlich) und weiterhin viel Spass mit euren Norcos.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Red-Stone (30. Juni 2009)

Antworten sind für mich ok 

Nutze mein Fluid ganz klar als All-Mountain. Teilweise ist der Fahrstil etwas ruppiger, jedoch sind keine richtig hohe Drops oder weite Sprünge dabei. Kleine Sachen in der Art aber schon. Das Bike lässt ja auch viel zu und verleitet einen richtig zum fetzen. Aber wie gesagt, bin mir bewusst, dass es kein Freerider ist. Macht meinen Fahrstil aber bereits seit etwa 1800km mit 

Das mit dem Dämpfer ist erst dann interessant, wenn der original RP23 versagt. Dementsprechend müsste sich ja dann auch der Federweg verändern?


----------



## Indian Summer (30. Juni 2009)

Hi Red-Stone

Bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 2.8 auf der solltest Du bei
 57mm Hub auf knapp 160mm Federweg kommen...

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## derstef (1. Juli 2009)

hi,

cool, dann muss ich mal den testm achen ob das funktionieren könnte mit dem anderen dämpfer, hab ja gottseidank einen L rahmen

freerider will ich eh keinen, nur ein all mountain mit federwegsreserven

werde testen und berichten


----------



## Red-Stone (1. Juli 2009)

@ derstef: ginge mir auch um die Federwegsreserven. Habe einen M. Bin gespannt auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (15. Juli 2009)

habe schon ein paar Fluids mit 160mm Gabeln ausgerüstet, harmoniert sehr gut auch.  Ich probiere gerade mein Fluid LT1 2009 mit einer 66 ATA mit 180mm auszurüsten, schaun ie das ist. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob in dem Fluid LT009 schon ein 57mm Dämpfer verbaut ist oder 50mm, denn das hiesse man hätte noch mehr Federweg am LT... muss mal nachmessen

PS: Weiss man schon was über die 2010 Modelle definitiv? Bleibt die Optik mit den stark gebogenen Rahmenformen, oder wird man hier anders bauen...?

Danke


----------



## the.saint (27. Juli 2009)

Stabilität des fluid verträgt gelegentlichen/leichten bikepark einsatz aber schon oder? und auch den ein oder anderen abgang?


----------



## Red-Stone (1. August 2009)

zet1 schrieb:


> habe schon ein paar Fluids mit 160mm Gabeln ausgerüstet, harmoniert sehr gut auch.  Ich probiere gerade mein Fluid LT1 2009 mit einer 66 ATA mit 180mm auszurüsten, schaun ie das ist. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob in dem Fluid LT009 schon ein 57mm Dämpfer verbaut ist oder 50mm, denn das hiesse man hätte noch mehr Federweg am LT... muss mal nachmessen
> 
> PS: Weiss man schon was über die 2010 Modelle definitiv? Bleibt die Optik mit den stark gebogenen Rahmenformen, oder wird man hier anders bauen...?
> 
> Danke




Kann deine Aussagen nicht bestätigen. Habe vor einigen Tagen mal die Fox 36 Van aus meinem SX Trail in mein Norco Fluid 1.0 gebaut.

Erfahrung:
+ mehr Federweg
+ steifer als die Revelation
- zu hohe Front
- zu flacher Lenkwinkel
- mehr Gewicht an der Front
- Charakteristik der Van passt gar nicht zum, im Vergleich, straffen Hinterbau des Fluid
- insgesamt geht das Handling mit der (zu) langen Gabel den Bach hinunter

Fazit:
Der Sprung von 508mm auf 545mm ist definitiv zu gross und die fast 4 Zentimeter mehr Einbauhöhe passt einfach nicht zum Fluid und versaut den eigentlich sehr agilen und handlichen Charakter des Rades.
Ausserdem bezweifele ich, dass das Fluid dies auf längere Zeit überstehen würde. Die Front wird extrem hoch und der Lenkwinkel sehr flach.
Ich denke die Mitte dürfte für mich ok sein weil ich gerne etwas mehr FW an der Front hätte und persönlich etwas flachere Lenkwinkel bevorzuge. Deshalb wird für mich die 2010er Revelation mit 150mm interessant. Die baut 525mm(?) hoch und müsste so die goldene Mitte treffen, ohne das Handling negativ zu beeinflussen.

saint" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				the.saint schrieb:
			
		

> Stabilität des fluid verträgt gelegentlichen/leichten bikepark einsatz aber schon oder? und auch den ein oder anderen abgang?



Mein Fluid hat schon einige gröbere Sachen mitgemacht. Das Rad hat mir geholfen technisch besser zu werden, weshalb mein Fahrstil und -weise schon eher in Richtung Enduro gehen. Wodurch ich leider auch teilweise an die Grenzen des All-Mountain Fluid komme. Es ist aber ein sehr robustes und stabiles RAd.

Bikepark würde ich allerdings NICHT damit machen, ausser du hast eine sehr, sehr saubere Fahrweise. Allein schon die Felgen an meinem Fluid (XT) sind bereits zu schmal für bikepark-taugliche Reifen. Gabel und Dämpfer kommen dort auch an ihre Grenzen.
Das Fluid ist ein All-Mountain-Trail-Bike reinsten Wassers und soll auch so gefahren werden. 
Für Bikepark hat Norco dann Six, Shore, A-Line, 4X, Empire5 usw.

Serge


----------



## jojada1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade ein Fluid LT von 2008 im Aufbau, da es zwei Federwegsoptionen gibt, bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich eine 160mm Gabel (MZ All Mountain1) oder eine 140mm Fox verbauen soll....
Hat jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?
Ich fahre nur All Mountain, kein Bikepark, ab und zu ein paar Sprünge über selbstgenaute Schanzen, so max. 70cm hoch, viel Singletrail-Anteil.
Lieber 160mm oder 140mm???

Gruss


----------



## Red-Stone (16. Oktober 2009)

@ jojada1

Ich weiss nicht wie hoch die MZ baut, die du einbauen willst. Wie in dem POst über deinem zu lesen ist habe ich aus Jux mal ne 36er in mein Fluid eingebaut. Ging absolut gar nicht. Argumentation kannst du dann im Post über deinem lese.

Für mich also ganz klar die 140er Fox (o.ä. Gabel) Maximal die 150er Fox 32 resp. 150er Revelation.

Versuche die Front deines Fluid leicht und nicht zu hoch zu bauen. Eine schwere, hohe FR-Gabel passt einfach nicht zu diesem Bike, glaubs mir.
Du verschlechterst dir nur die Eigenschaften, die das Fluid ausmachen. Ich meine hiermit die hervorragende Agilität und Handlichkeit des Rades.

Ich mache mit meinem Fluid 1.0 von '08 (mit 130er Revelation) auch den ein oder anderen Sprung und das Bike kann das ab. Norco's sind ja eher auf der stabilen als auf der leichten Seite.

Hier noch ein Bildchen:






mfg


----------



## hang_loose (22. Oktober 2009)

glaub die rede ist jetzt von einem LT... das ist ausgelegt für 160.

ich würde je nach fahrstil wählen: 160er mit stahlfeder bei heftigem stil oder eine 150mm luftgabel wie die revelation oder talas mit 15mm steckachse wenn´s eher a leichtes long travel tourenbike werden soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red-Stone (22. Oktober 2009)

@ hang loose: jep, der jojada hat mich bereits darauf aufmerksam gemacht  Ich hatte wohl nicht richtig gelesen 

Also beim LT würde ich def. eine 160er einbauen. Ist ja dafür gemacht und ausgelegt. Mit weniger verschenkt man m.M. nach einen Teil des Potentials des Bike's.

Wenns flexibler sein soll kann man ja eine absenkbare Gabel à la TALAS, U-Turn etc nehmen.

Mein Comment oben, war wie erwähnt für´s normale Fluid.

mfg


----------



## rocsam (30. März 2010)

Hallo,
habt ihr Tipps zur Dämpfereinstellung (Fox DHX 5.0) beim LT: Druck in der Hauptlkammer und im Piggypack bei  ca. 80KG Körpergewicht???


----------



## zet1 (1. April 2010)

piggy back ist immer bei 125 PSI Minimaldruck!!

hauptkammer hab ich bei 70kg etwas 130 PSI, d.h. du wirst bei 160 PSI liegen!

bottom out auf max luftkammervolumen

Sollte nicht so schwer herauszufinden sein, einfach den SAG messen beim draufsitzen, der sollte 30-35% haben, ich fahr sogar gerne mit 40%, das is butterweich und plüschig wie ein Kleber am Boden dann

Zugstufe etwa 3-4 Clicks aus der schnellsten POsition bei warmem Wetter zurückgedreht.


----------



## N.F.R (9. Juli 2010)

Hi.
Hat Jemand die Hinterbaukennlinie für den 2008´er LT Rahmen zur Hand ?
Wollte meinen Vivid-Dämpfer auf den Rahmen abstimmen.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## alf2 (16. März 2012)

Ich grabe den Thread nochmals aus, weil ich einen Norco Fluid Rahmen in M bekommen könnte, mir aber unsicher bin, ob die Größe passt.

Bin 1,72m mit einer Innenbeinlänge von 77cm.
Fahre derzeit ein GT Sanction in Größe S und ein Rocky Mountain Hammer in 17,5" und bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob mir M nicht zu groß ist. 

Bitte um ein paar Kommentare dazu.
Was mich auch interessieren würde, ist wie die Fluid Fahrer mit ihrem bike zufrieden sind und was sie daran mögen, bzw. nicht mögen


----------



## Red-Stone (16. März 2012)

Hi,

hab mein Fluid 1.0 2008 zwar schon länger nicht mehr, aber ich mochte das Rad.
Wendig und robust.
Weniger gefiel mir der steile Lenkwinkel und die für Enduro etwas zu leichte Ausstattung des Komplettbikes.

Denke ein M könnte passen. Vergleich doch die Geo-Daten der Bike's.


----------



## Red-Stone (27. März 2014)

Ich denke nicht. 2.5er MM bauen schon sehr breit und hoch. Hängt aber auch von der Felge ab. 100% sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Ausserdem weiss ich nicht, was man mit solchen Schlappen an einem Fluid will?


----------



## Mogan (1. April 2014)

nix ... wären halt am gebr. lrs drangewesen ... 
 was benötige ich für einen steuersatz ?? danke , greez , k.


----------



## Mogan (3. April 2014)

..welcher umwerfer funzt am besten .. ????


----------



## deralteser (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe ein kleines Dämpferproblem mit dem Fluid 2.0 2007 meiner Frau. Ich denke, das es sich um die Fox float R Versionen handelt, bei denen fehlerhafte Dichtungen verbaut worden sind. So gelangt Luft in die Negativluftkammer und der Dämpfer zieht sich zusammen.
Ich habe ihn ausgebaut und geöffnet - die Luft aus der Negativluftkammer ist entwichen. Meine Hoffnung ihn einfach wieder einzubauen und auf eine normale Funktion zu hoffen zerschlug sich natürlich sofort - Ansprechverhalten grauenhaft, es ruckelt beim Einfedern, der Dämpfer sackt komplett durch dreiviertel des Federwegs hindurch, etc.
Also: Potentieller Totalausfall.

Kann mit eventuell jemand einen Tip für einen günstigen Dämpfer geben? Er soll keine großen Einstellmöglichkeiten oder andere Spielereien bieten. Das bike wird von meiner Frau ausschließlich auf normalen Wegen gefahren und bekommt es nie mit anspruchsvollen Trails zu tun.
Ich sperre mich ein wenig, den Fox Float zu Toxoholics zu schicken - zu dem Preis eines kompletten Services und der höchstwahrscheinlichen Reparatur ließe sich mit schon fast ein neuer Dämpfer anschaffen.

Der Dämpfer sollte (gemessenen) 60mm Hub haben und eine Einbaulänge von 200mm. Das Propedal ist ab Werk soft-tuned.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (12. Juli 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Ich habe ein kleines Dämpferproblem mit dem Fluid 2.0 2007 meiner Frau. Ich denke, das es sich um die Fox float R Versionen handelt, bei denen fehlerhafte Dichtungen verbaut worden sind. So gelangt Luft in die Negativluftkammer und der Dämpfer zieht sich zusammen.
> Ich habe ihn ausgebaut und geöffnet - die Luft aus der Negativluftkammer ist entwichen. Meine Hoffnung ihn einfach wieder einzubauen und auf eine normale Funktion zu hoffen zerschlug sich natürlich sofort - Ansprechverhalten grauenhaft, es ruckelt beim Einfedern, der Dämpfer sackt komplett durch dreiviertel des Federwegs hindurch, etc.
> ...


@Indian Summer
Kannst Du bei meinem Problem evtl. helfen? Welchen Dämpfer könnte ich alternativ verbauen?

Hat sonst irgendjemand "alternativ" einen Stahlfederdämpfer verbaut?


----------

